
Firefox Announces New Partner in Delivering Private and Secure DNS Services - Vinnl
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/12/17/firefox-announces-new-partner-in-delivering-private-and-secure-dns-services-to-users/
======
tech234a
Title should probably mention offering NextDNS as an alternate DoH provider
for Firefox.

